# Termites



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Mike Akana has several 2K count cups of termites he is unloading for a friend, they are $15 per 2,000. He is coming to North Port tomorrow to drop some off so if anyone is interested let me know and I will put you in contact with him. He wants to hand deliver these if possible.


----------

